# Google Adsense



## cnukutti (May 15, 2005)

I registered for Google adsense and displayed some ads on my website. Out of curiosity I started clicking the ads and my account was soon suspended. 
Now can I register with google adsense using another email address??

I tried to register on Apr 19 and still I havent received the approval email.

How long does it takes to get the approval email?


----------



## ShekharPalash (May 15, 2005)

Search Here : Google Ad-Sense FAQ


----------



## Deep (May 16, 2005)

i dont think they will allow u to reg again...

they have very strict policy

Deep


----------



## Calcatian (May 16, 2005)

*Google Content Blocker*

 Here is something for google adsense fans:

*Google Content Blocker*

*"What is Google Content Blocker?"*
Google's mission is to organize the world's advertising for maximum exposure to Web users. Unfortunately, annoying Web content often overwhelms the page, causing many users to become distracted and overlook the ads.

That's where Google Content Blocker comes in. It effectively blocks all Web site content, leaving only the advertisements.

*"How does Google Content Blocker work?"*
After you install Google Content Block, just surf the Web as you normally do. When we find a site that has content, we will block that content so you see only the ads. It all happens automatically, with no effort on your part.

<Get Google Content Blocker>


----------



## expertno.1 (May 16, 2005)

jow will the google content blocker solve the problem huh ???


----------



## Calcatian (May 16, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> jow will the google content blocker solve the problem huh ???



 No one can save him from the deep doodoo he has thrown himself into by trying to outsmart google 

 What amazes me even more is you couln't even understand what actually my post ment  

The Google Content Blocker blocks contents not ADs, got it  

   

 Just follow the "<Get Google Content Blocker> " link


----------



## rajeshjsl (May 16, 2005)

according to Deep : *he dont think they will allow u to reg again... 

they have very strict policy*

but you can:-

1) 
tell a friend of yours to join google adsense and then take his account .

2)
go to a cyber cafe and then again try to be the member by running internet in cyber cafe

3( if it doesn't solves the problem then pm me and i will give you the best solution


----------



## cnukutti (May 16, 2005)

rajeshjsl said:
			
		

> 1)
> tell a friend of yours to join google adsense and then take his account .


Cant I register with my own First name and last name using a different email address??

If this is not possible, then I must ask my friend to register in his name 



			
				rajeshjsl said:
			
		

> 2)
> go to a cyber cafe and then again try to be the member by running internet in cyber cafe


Anyway if you think they are tracking me with my IP or by using cookies - then FYI
I had formatted my system after the suspension and reinstalled my OS. ( not because of google)
and I am on dial up. So they cant track me with IP address.


----------



## Deep (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Google Content Blocker*



			
				Calcatian said:
			
		

> Here is something for google adsense fans:
> 
> *Google Content Blocker*
> 
> ...



*and it is fake* lol

*www.webpronews.com/news/ebusinessnews/wpn-45-20050511GoogleContentBlocker.html

Deep


----------



## Deep (May 16, 2005)

rajeshjsl said:
			
		

> according to Deep : *he dont think they will allow u to reg again...
> 
> they have very strict policy*
> 
> ...



well there are 1000 ways to cheat and get account but only 1 way to get account properly i.e. provide your correct details and get it  so you cannot get by proper way....

Deep


----------



## cnukutti (May 17, 2005)

Deep said:
			
		

> well there are 1000 ways to cheat and get account but only 1 way to get account properly i.e. provide your correct details and get it  so you cannot get by proper way....
> 
> Deep



So. On what basis are they rejecting my appliation for adsense. Any Idea??(Deep)


----------



## Deep (May 17, 2005)

they might be rejecting because of fraud, they found many clicks in very short period from one IP

and that is against the google policies so they cacnelled your account and rejected future application requests....

Deep


----------



## sunnydiv (May 17, 2005)

dude, remember not just ur name, address and ip address is banned.

but ur website is banned as well. if anyone tries to register for ur website, guess what BAN.

same thing happened to go4i.

and if u do register for some other website. and then start showing ads on urs. well. guess what BAN.


----------



## tuxfan (May 17, 2005)

Deep said:
			
		

> they might be rejecting because of fraud, they found many clicks in very short period from one IP
> 
> and that is against the google policies so they cacnelled your account and rejected future application requests....
> 
> Deep



So if I want to harrass someone, I can just keep clicking on google ads on his site and google will ban him? Isn't this a silly policy?


----------



## Deep (May 17, 2005)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Deep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, yes it is but thats the only way i suppose...

i think they check for click ratio for few times and if they find it repeating then they will block it...

it had happened with one of my friends..someone used software to generate fake clicks on his site and got him blocked...

Deep


----------



## Calcatian (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Google Content Blocker*



			
				Deep said:
			
		

> Calcatian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*scosoft.com/s/i/40ae26c3.gif C'mon U didn't actually think it wuld be real did ya  there was a   at the end of that post...
As the saying goes...
A laugh a day
makes a man healthy, welthy and *GAY* (what  ohmigosh )...


----------



## Deep (May 17, 2005)

well i know its not real but what about other people?

i dont think so anyone knew that its fake..

Deep


----------



## cnukutti (May 18, 2005)

sunnydiv said:
			
		

> dude, remember not just ur name, address and ip address is banned.
> 
> but ur website is banned as well. if anyone tries to register for ur website, guess what BAN.
> 
> ...



I dont have the old website.

I am trying to register for my genuine weblog at *cnuker.blogspot.com

Google supports adsense on its blogspot accounts. But why does it take so much time to approve the mail.

How many days does it usually take to get the approval mail??(or atleast the rejection mail??)


----------

